# Murray mower Model# 13A326JC058



## roachmobkiller (Jun 12, 2007)

Trying to help a friend with his Murray rear engine riding mower. The problem is every time he turn the key to start the engine it blows a fuse. And the negative battery wire gets hot. Could it be a bad relay switch or wiring problem? All help is welcome, thanks.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

First make sure the battery is connected with the correct polarity, red cable to (+) battery terminal and black cable to (-) battery terminal.

If that is correct, look for a pinched wire or exposed wire or terminal that is grounded to frame.


----------



## roachmobkiller (Jun 12, 2007)

30yearTech said:


> First make sure the battery is connected with the correct polarity, red cable to (+) battery terminal and black cable to (-) battery terminal.
> 
> If that is correct, look for a pinched wire or exposed wire or terminal that is grounded to frame.


There was some corrosion on the ground connection. I replace the battery and battery connection tips and the negative is not getting hot anymore. Checked for lose connection and pinched wires. All I get now is a click when trying to start the mower. I checked the relay and fuses they look good.
Disconnected the seat switch, not the problem . Could it be the Solenoid or something in the ignition switch?
T/A
Check the ground too.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Just a click? That could be a faulty starter solenoid or the starter could be frozen and not spinning. Make sure the engine turns, if so you can jump the terminals at the top of the solenoid with a screw driver or other heavy metal connector, taking care not to short to ground or chassis. If the starter cranks over the engine, then replace the solenoid. If it won't crank, then the problem is most likely the starter motor.


----------



## roachmobkiller (Jun 12, 2007)

30yearTech said:


> Just a click? That could be a faulty starter solenoid or the starter could be frozen and not spinning. Make sure the engine turns, if so you can jump the terminals at the top of the solenoid with a screw driver or other heavy metal connector, taking care not to short to ground or chassis. If the starter cranks over the engine, then replace the solenoid. If it won't crank, then the problem is most likely the starter motor.


I'll give it a try. :thumbsup: Thanks .


----------



## roachmobkiller (Jun 12, 2007)

roachmobkiller said:


> I'll give it a try. :thumbsup: Thanks .


Ok this is what happen. I removed the seat, shifter ball, console cover, and top of the seat frame. Which then allowed me room to remove the flywheel cover. No solenoid, just a starter. I removed the starter, tested it. Starter works fine. Checked the internet for wiring diagram. Went to the AutoZone parts store brought a 40 amp fuse. Removed to 30amp fuse my friend brought, plugged in the 40. The mower started. Happy ending. Below is a pic the mower. 


http://www.walmart.com/ip/Murray-24-Rear-Engine-Riding-
Mower/29558093


----------

